# Some help Needed..



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi can anyone help me out... i pick't up my new R33 2 week ago,the prob i have is. It has had NOS fitted to it... is there antone in or aroud Wiltshire/salisbury who could give me a hand to re-move it as i dont know were to start with it... thank's :thumbsup:


----------

